# Things to Do When You're Bored or Waiting or ???????



## roadkingrider (Jan 22, 2008)

Blow bubbles with bubble gum
Blow on a beer bottle or a blade of grass 
Crank up some music and Hyper Dance
Cut out photos and paste them on Popsicle sticks and have a puppet show 
Eat 6 spoon fulls of sugar, a soda, and another think that makes you hyper and then you won't be bored anymore, you will end up finding something to do... trust us.
Experiment with makeup 
Get a bubble blower and try to make a million bubbles
Get a tootsie pop and see how many licks it takes to get to the center of the tootsie pop
Make a humorous crank phone call 
Make an entertaining phone answering-machine message 
Make up poems or songs about your boredom 
Do a Sudoku Puzzle
Nap
Make a list of Fun Roadtrip Games for your next roadtrip
Play cards 
Play Dead 
Practice your arm pit farting skills (Advanced participants try with your hand cupped on the back of your knee) 
Read some comic books 
See how long you can hold your breath 
Send a tune with keypad numbers on the phone 
Make a List of all the Fun Things you want to do in Life. 
Stand on your head or learn to walk on your hands
Find bad facelift pictures online
Find silly videos on Youtube
Twitter your boredom
Learn the Thriller Dance or make up your own routine
Write your own biography
Think really hard about a friend or someone close to you and see if they pick up your vibe and give you a call
Ask your friends some Fun Questions.
Do a little astrology. Look up your sun sign or your zodiac and get your horoscope
Play with your hair - Change your hair color, or give yourself a new hairstyle - Celebrity Hairstyle? Short Hairstyle? Curly Hairstyle? Your choice
Change all the music on your Ipod
Find the coolest application there is for an Iphone
Fiddle around with a Ouija board 
Catch a fly, then put in a jar and stick in the fridge (this cools their metabolism down), then tie the fly to the end of a thread 15in. and hold the other end of the thread while you watch it fly around (We have tested this and it works - a lot of patience is involved) 
Take one hundred dollars out of the bank and spend it all on yourself 
Turn on the T.V., put it on mute and make up dialogue
Washable crayons are a wonderful invention. Pick a wall and invite friends 
Watch the season premiere of your favorite show
Watch cartoons (preferablyfunny stupid ones) 
Write a big list of fun things to do from this list and then go do one of them
Write a limerick or twelve 
Dance around your living room naked
Play knicky knicky nine doors leaving freaky anonymous notes behind 
Skip rope
Go to a beauty salon and see if they will give you any beauty tips
See if you can get a ride in a convertible
Take your TV outside 
Have your own Backyard Olympics
Walk around a public park, every so often pretend to trip on a 'invisible' wire
Watch kids play - and then join in
Play a prank on someone
Pretend it is Mother's Day and do something nice for her


----------



## Ozy (Aug 10, 2009)

Thank you, your public service will serve me and many others to be sure.

p.s - can you please outline the rules for knicky knicky nine doors? I'm a bit vague on the details.


----------



## JonG (Dec 31, 2007)

Knicky Knicky Nine Doors...........sounds like fun.

Urban Dictionary: Nicky Nicky Nine Doors


----------

